# Jereon Jorkman's stirling 60



## Dave420g (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi all,

Just completed my attempt at Jereon Jorkman's stirling 60.
Finally got it running after a lot of 'freeing up'. It does work from a tea light candle but at the moment it is better from a Mamod tablet. 8)

Phone pictures so not that great but you get the idea! :
































Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=B-ZAD_OhEw4

Cheers
Dave


----------



## RManley (Jan 15, 2012)

That's a really nice looking engine, brass and dark wood always look good and to get it running off a tea light is very good! It's the perfect desk toy


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 15, 2012)

Congrats nice looking engine and looks like na good runner too!
Nicely done!!


----------



## ShopShoe (Jan 16, 2012)

That is nice. Congratulations.


----------



## arnoldb (Jan 16, 2012)

Very well done Dave Thm:

The Stirling 60 is high up on my own to-build list.

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## Jeroen Jonkman (Jan 16, 2012)

Great job Dave!

I was thrilled to see another Stirling 60 and hope you had a good time building it.

It looks beautiful, congrats!

Jeroen Jonkman, Vlaardingen, The Netherlands


----------



## Dave420g (Jan 17, 2012)

Jereon (& others)

Thanks for your kind words. Thm:
This was only my 3rd small engine build, following a Stuart 10H and a 1.5 scale Gerry's Beam Engine.

Thanks to your plans, the build itself was quite straightforward. The plans, as others have noted, miss two linkages but I found that the best with these was to build the rest and then accurately measure what was required to connect it all up. :idea:
I only have minimal tools, the majority of the work being done on my Myford ML7 (I don't have a milling machine - any milling is done on the ML7)
The build was done over 5 days during Christmas, with another 3 days spent getting it running. 

For others thinking about this engine, the difficult areas are:
Cutting the test tube! - I got through 7 using various methods, ending fairly successfully with a small triangular file, basically filing around until it finally snapped. Frustrating but tubes are quite cheap off ebay so not a great problem. scratch.gif

Displacer bearing was another part which caused me some grief. I tried Graphite but this turned out to be too brittle (maybe the wrong type of graphite??). I ended up with a simple brass one (displacer rod is silver steel)
Once together, it was all still too stiff. A while running it driving the flywheel with the lathe loosened it up enough. Despite your words, light oil on the displacer rod does help!

As I put earlier, it will run from the tea light but I need to put the flame right against the tube which soots it up. Running from a 'Mamod' parafin tablet is clean but a bit too hot - the whole thing heats up too quick and stops running after 5 mins or so. No big issue.

What would I do different? - two things, the flywheel axle bearing mount onto it's stand is only pushfit/loctite. I would thread this as it keeps coming apart (only using superglue probably doesn't help).
similarly, the displacer rod end could be threaded to ease assembly/disassembly to get to the displacer bearing. Otherwise build to plan and it works!!

Again thanks to you Jeroen for doing the hard work to get this sorted and drawn to start with. :bow:

Next project? probably the Jan Ridders Thermo Pulse Mobile - looks straightforward but I expect it to be a challenge... :wall:

Thanks again guys
Dave


----------



## Jeroen Jonkman (Jan 17, 2012)

Dave (and others who are building / are going to build / have downloaded the plans),

you are right, the connecting rod were missing from the plans.
I could not find the time to update the plans as the flaw was discovered at the release, and forgot all about it later! :wall: :wall: :wall:
Just now I've uploaded a revision of the plans, so this .pdf now has all the parts.

Sorry for the trouble I've caused, and again, great build!!

Jeroen Jonkman, Vlaardingen, The Netherlands


----------



## RonP (Jan 5, 2013)

Dave420g said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just completed my attempt at Jereon Jorkman's stirling 60.
> Finally got it running after a lot of 'freeing up'. It does work from a tea light candle but at the moment it is better from a Mamod tablet. 8)
> ...


Hello again Dave, I was looking around and found this little beauty of yours and it  appeals to me! Perhaps you could advise if you had any issues and did you change anything like you did on the Thermo Pulse?
Is the Test tube similar in specs to the Thermo Pulse.
Your comments are appreciated.
Cheers
Ron


----------



## RonP (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you for your comments. I don't know where to find your updated plans for the connecting rod, so would you advise me where to look please.
Thanks
Ron


----------



## RonP (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi Dave, I am well on the way with Jerome's delightful Stirling 60 and need some advice on where to source the test tube. Was it Ebay UK or Australia you sourced? There are so many tubes on these sites so would you advise the supplier and TT size please. I appreciate your helpful construction comments and wonder how you overcame the difficulty of machining the thin walled brass displacer.
I am also part way through the Thermo Pulse but again finding a source for the Test Tube. Jan had suggested a large Euro company but I haven't approached them yet!
Thanks Dave
Ron


----------

